# things worth seeing if you only have a day?



## opsx (Oct 23, 2013)

hey there. i realize this isnt exactly the best place to ask this question but i figured it couldnt hurt since everyone here might have a unique perspective on this question.

if you had a friend visiting hong kong for only 1 night what would you recommend they absolutely had to experience/see before leaving?

thanks!


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Difficult! but probably the peak, the view is worth it day or night.


----------

